# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Κουτιά:Αλουμίνιο - Γαλβανιζέ - Λαμαρίνα - Πλαστικά κτπλ...

## SeAfasia

Ψάχνοντας για κουτιά είδα τιμἐς αρκετά υψηλές,δυστυχώς και στην περιοχή μου δύσκολα να βρείς μαγαζί να σου κατασκευάσει κουτί να "στεγάσει"
ένα pll ή ένα power supply ή μια άλλη κατασκευή.
Ας ποστάρουμε εδώ καταστήματα με καλές τιμές πάνω απ΄όλα εξυπηρετικό και όχι μεταφορικά στον "ουρανό"

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Τι τιμές;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> να σου κατασκευάσει κουτί να "στεγάσει"ένα pll ή ένα power supply ή μια άλλη κατασκευή.
> ....και όχι μεταφορικά στον "ουρανό"



1) Λίγη "παιδεία" χειροτεχνίας με χαρτόνια όπου παιδιά φτιάχνουν κύβους / πυραμίδες κτλ
2) Οι λεπτές λαμαρίνες λυγίζουν εύκολα με μια απλή κατασκευή ανάλογα το πάχος λαμαρίνας αλλά και το μήκος που θέλεις να κάνεις.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DP8Doywrwg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytczt75-tqw
3) Οι παραπάνω δεν είναι πλήρεις σε γνώσεις (γεωμετρίας / σχεδιασμού / και αρχιτεκτονικής για π.χ. ένα κουτί όπου οι γωνίες τους λογικά θα χρειάζονται κόλλημα κτλ αλλά θα έπρεπε να περάσουν και "αυτάκια" που θα μπουν πιο μέσα για να κολληθεί ή να πιαστούν οι γωνίες με πιρτσίνια. ή πόντα.
4) Ωστόσο εγώ σε διάφορα ¨"κουτιά" που έχω φτιάξει  (είτε λεπτή λαμαρίνα , είτε 4mm λαμαρίνα ) ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκα τα μηχανήματα του (2)
5) Η τεχνική που χρησιμοποιώ για να κάνω ωραία "κουτιά" είναι ανάλογα το πάχος της λαμαρίνας , να περνάω πρώτα ένα καλό και ευθύγραμμο τροχισματάκι (με ταχυτροχό και λεπτή πέτρα) στο σημείο που θέλω να λυγίσω . Και το λύγισμα γίνεται και με το χέρι (χωρίς στράντζα). το αποτέλεσμα είναι πεντακάθαρες γωνίες χωρίς κυκλικές καμπυλώσεις . (αν π.χ. έχεις λαμαρίνα 1mm πάχος ... τροχίζεις το σημείο που θέλεις να λυγίσεις στο μισό, και εδώ θέλει λίγο τέχνη και εμπειρία)
6) Το παρακάτω "κουτί " είναι μια κατασκευή μου , εξ ολοκλήρου στο χέρι χωρίς στράντζα (και χωρίς κολλήσεις στις γωνίες , πάχους από 1mm έως και 4mm) στα 4mm έβαλα εσωτερικά 2 - 3 πονταρισιές με την ηλεκτροκόλληση. σε λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ μπορείς να βάλεις καλάι εσωτερικά (αλλά δεν θα χρειαστεί αν έχεις εμπειρία στο βάθος χάραξης για το λύγισμα)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOgS...ature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=170t...ature=youtu.be
(τα πάντα στο χέρι εκτός τους ανεμιστήρες και το τζάμι !)
7) Όσον αφορά τα διάφορα πλαστικά πάνω στο κουτί σου (π.χ χερούλια / ποδαράκια /ταπές κτλ) ένα καλό υλικό υπάρχει .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250g-Polym...50078621&rt=nc

Που μπορείς να κάνεις διάφορα 
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-...c--a-thermal-/
και μερικά άλλα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhVuc6RNyaw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shk3fA4HzR8

----------

aktis (08-12-21), 

george1 (14-12-14), 

ironda19 (13-12-14), 

nestoras (11-12-14), 

TSAKALI (13-12-14)

----------


## luhe98922

http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...r&cPath=&cPath=
ψάξε εδώ να βρείς το μέγεθος και τον τύπο που σου κάνει και μετά βρές ένα μαγαζί κοντά σου που να τα φέρνει. Είναι ελληνικά (95% σιγουρος), καλές τιμές ~15EUR για ένα 42x25.5x8.5 π.χ. και υπάρχει αρκετή ποικιλία στα μεγέθη. Δεν νομίζω να μπορείς όμως να παραγγείλεις από την εταιρία λιανική. Ίσως όμως μπορούν να σε κατευθύνουν σε κάποιο μαγαζί κοντά σε εσένα.

----------


## SeAfasia

ωραίο εργοστάσιο....
έκανα εγγραφή και περιμένω έγκριση να δω τιμές.... :Biggrin: 




> http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...r&cPath=&cPath=
> ψάξε εδώ να βρείς το μέγεθος και τον τύπο που σου κάνει και μετά βρές ένα μαγαζί κοντά σου που να τα φέρνει. Είναι ελληνικά (95% σιγουρος), καλές τιμές ~15EUR για ένα 42x25.5x8.5 π.χ. και υπάρχει αρκετή ποικιλία στα μεγέθη. Δεν νομίζω να μπορείς όμως να παραγγείλεις από την εταιρία λιανική. Ίσως όμως μπορούν να σε κατευθύνουν σε κάποιο μαγαζί κοντά σε εσένα.

----------


## sotron1

> ωραίο εργοστάσιο....
> έκανα εγγραφή και περιμένω έγκριση να δω τιμές....




Αυτός υπάρχει από πολύ παλιά.

----------


## Gaou

Για τις λαμαρινες και κυρίως τις λάμες εφαρμοζω και εγώ την τακτική σου φίλε μου 





> 7) Όσον αφορά τα διάφορα πλαστικά πάνω στο κουτί σου (π.χ χερούλια / ποδαράκια /ταπές κτλ) ένα καλό υλικό υπάρχει .
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250g-Polym...50078621&rt=nc



Για αυτο που με έμαθες σήμερα όμως  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  ( δεν εβρισκα το respect) 

Πάω να το παιξω εξυπνος στους φίλους μου....! Επισης βρηκα ένα δωρο που θα φερει ο Αγιος Βασιλης τα Χριστουγεννα στα παιδιά. Το σπιτι θα το κάνουμε πλαστικο αφου δεν μας βγαινει και αυτος ο εκτυπωτης.....!

----------


## manolena

http://www.cnccat.com/index.php?id=1&lang=gr&catid=84

http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...=2142_232_1373

----------


## her

http://www.acdcshop.gr/enclosures-c-26.html

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...r&cPath=&cPath=
> ψάξε εδώ να βρείς το μέγεθος και τον τύπο που σου κάνει και μετά βρές ένα μαγαζί κοντά σου που να τα φέρνει. Είναι ελληνικά (95% σιγουρος), καλές τιμές ~15EUR για ένα 42x25.5x8.5 π.χ. και υπάρχει αρκετή ποικιλία στα μεγέθη. Δεν νομίζω να μπορείς όμως να παραγγείλεις από την εταιρία λιανική. Ίσως όμως μπορούν να σε κατευθύνουν σε κάποιο μαγαζί κοντά σε εσένα.



επικοινώνησα σήμερα και θα μου στείλει κατάλογο μέσω e-mail,πουλάει λιανική στέλνει με courier.Για ένα κουτί που χρειάζομαι η τιμή του είναι πολύ λογική και συμφέρουσα παίδες...
Αναμένω κατάλογο...

----------

Gaou (09-06-21)

----------


## sotron1

Φοβερά, επαγγελματικά κουτιά.

https://oceancontrols.com.au/ENC-032.html

Στέλνει και Ελλάδα.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Δε θέλω να φανεί διαφήμιση αυτό που κάνω αλλά και εμείς φτιάχνουμε κουτιά. Όχι από αλουμίνιο αλλά από λαμαρίνα.
 Πρόσφατα φτιάξαμε για έναν ηλεκτρονικό 12 κομμάτια 200Χ200Χ70 mm  με τα τρυπήματα που ήθελε αυτός.(ήθελε να βάλει κάτι  σειριακές, lan κλπ στη πρόσοψη)
 και η τιμή που του δώσαμε ήταν 25 ευρώ το 1 περίπου. Αν ενδιαφέρετε κάποιος μπορώ να ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτογραφίες αλλά για παραγγελίες πάνω από 5 κομμάτια είναι η παραπάνω τιμή  για λιγότερα ανεβαίνει για περισσότερα κατεβαίνει.  
  Με την άδεια των διαχειριστών μπορώ να σας πω κι άλλες πληροφορίες.

----------


## leosedf

Ξεχάσατε το Μαρμαρά που είναι και αντιπρόσωπος της OKW και τελευταία φέρνει και γαμώ τα κουτιά.
Κάνει επίσης custom τρύπες η κουτιά κλπ.

----------


## moutoulos

Απο Ιταλία ...
http://www.audiokit.it/ITAENG/Cabine...-Slim.htm#Slim

----------


## manolena

Βρήκα αυτό εδώ:

http://www.altinkaya.eu/63-aluminium...ure-components

Δεν ξέρω αν οι τιμές του ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, προμήθεια γίνεται απο ό,τι λέει απο 1 τεμάχιο, τα έξοδα αποστολής με μια δοκιμή αγοράς στο καρότσι φαίνονται λίγα και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τελωνείο. Υπάρχει ίσως η πιθανότητα να έχει κάποια ειδική μεταχείριση σε φόρους λόγω ειδικής σχέσης της Ευρώπης με την Τουρκία.

----------


## moutoulos

Επαγγελματικά κουτιά ...
http://www.modushop.biz/ecommerce/cat066_l2.php?n=1

----------

manolena (13-12-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

ο Αλτιν έχει απίστευτες τιμές τι εργάτες έχει στο εργαστήριο;
Αν κάνεις σούμα 28 ευρω το κομμάτι στοιχίζει πιστεύω να σου στέλνει δώρο κανα καζαν ντιπι γιατί στην Άγκυρα έχω μάθει ότι φτιάχνουν καλό. ..



> Βρήκα αυτό εδώ:
> 
> http://www.altinkaya.eu/63-aluminium...ure-components
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν οι τιμές του ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, προμήθεια γίνεται απο ό,τι λέει απο 1 τεμάχιο, τα έξοδα αποστολής με μια δοκιμή αγοράς στο καρότσι φαίνονται λίγα και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τελωνείο. Υπάρχει ίσως η πιθανότητα να έχει κάποια ειδική μεταχείριση σε φόρους λόγω ειδικής σχέσης της Ευρώπης με την Τουρκία.

----------


## elektronio

[QUOTE=SeAfasia;682223]ο Αλτιν έχει απίστευτες τιμές .......QUOTE]

όταν δοκίμασα να αγοράσω για 70 ευρώ κουτιά ήθελε 140 Ευρώ αποστολή

----------


## ironda19

Και ο Βενιέρης έχει κουτιά για απλές κατασκευές .
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...2/Default.aspx

----------


## sotron1

> Και ο Βενιέρης έχει κουτιά για απλές κατασκευές .
> http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...2/Default.aspx




Αυτός τα φτιάχνει.

http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...&products_id=1

----------


## kioan

Μιας και συζητάτε για κουτιά, για προτείνετε και καμιά πηγή για μεταλλικά ερμάρια, στεγανά για εξωτερική τοποθέτηση, που να αντέχουν σε βροχή.
πχ σαν τη σειρά Orion Plus της Hager, αλλά σε πιο καλές τιμές...

----------


## stam1982

> Μιας και συζητάτε για κουτιά, για προτείνετε και καμιά πηγή για μεταλλικά ερμάρια, στεγανά για εξωτερική τοποθέτηση, που να αντέχουν σε βροχή.
> πχ σαν τη σειρά Orion Plus της Hager, αλλά σε πιο καλές τιμές...



Κάνε μια ερώτηση στον creli

----------


## giannaras13

μπορεις να πας και σε καποιον με εμποριο σιδηρου που εχει μηχανηματα μεσα ομως και να σου πατησει τις πλευρες ελαφρα στην πρεσα και θα βγει σαν αγορασμενο..

----------


## kioan

> Κάνε μια ερώτηση στον creli



Ευχαριστώ, δεν τον γνώριζα τον συγκεκριμένο.

Αν και βλέποντας τον τιμοκατάλογό του, είναι ελαφρώς ακριβότερος και από την Hager!

----------


## Costis Ni

ξέρω έναν στα Χανιά εξαιρετικό, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς από Κρήτη

----------


## SeAfasia

> ξέρω έναν στα Χανιά εξαιρετικό, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς από Κρήτη



στοίχεια δώσε μας αν μπορείς οκ;

----------


## Costis Ni

> στοίχεια δώσε μας αν μπορείς οκ;



OK βρίσκεται στην οδό Φρέ περιοχή Σουδα. Ονομα δε θυμάμαι, το τηλ του είναι 6944554624.
Μου είχε αντιγράψει ένα κουτί της Hammond σε ατσάλι κι έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Κάνει και κουτιά κατασκευών σε χρώμιο και αλουμίνιο σε διάφορα πάχη.

----------


## SeAfasia

> OK βρίσκεται στην οδό Φρέ περιοχή Σουδα. Ονομα δε θυμάμαι, το τηλ του είναι 6944554624.
> Μου είχε αντιγράψει ένα κουτί της Hammond σε ατσάλι κι έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Κάνει και κουτιά κατασκευών σε χρώμιο και αλουμίνιο σε διάφορα πάχη.



site έχει το αγόρι;

----------


## SeAfasia

παράγγειλα δύο αυτής της σειράς:
http://normabox.gr/website/product_i...products_id=36
προς 8,30 ευρώ με φπα τελική συν μεταφορικά παίδες..
Μου έστειλε το καταλογο με τις τιμές,μπορώ να τον ανεβάσω εδώ;

----------


## SRF

> Δε θέλω να φανεί διαφήμιση αυτό που κάνω αλλά και εμείς φτιάχνουμε κουτιά. Όχι από αλουμίνιο αλλά από λαμαρίνα.
>  Πρόσφατα φτιάξαμε για έναν ηλεκτρονικό 12 κομμάτια 200Χ200Χ70 mm  με τα τρυπήματα που ήθελε αυτός.(ήθελε να βάλει κάτι  σειριακές, lan κλπ στη πρόσοψη)
>  και η τιμή που του δώσαμε ήταν 25 ευρώ το 1 περίπου. Αν ενδιαφέρετε κάποιος μπορώ να ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτογραφίες αλλά για παραγγελίες πάνω από 5 κομμάτια είναι η παραπάνω τιμή  για λιγότερα ανεβαίνει για περισσότερα κατεβαίνει.  
>   Με την άδεια των διαχειριστών μπορώ να σας πω κι άλλες πληροφορίες.



Δεν είμαι διαχειριστής αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μην επιτραπεί σε κάποιον να βάλει τι φτιάχνει ειδικά ΑΝ το ζητάει ένας συμφορουμίτης και αυτός έχει να προσφέρει την λύση! 
διαφήμιση θα ηταν αν στο "ξεκάρφωτο" άνοιγες ένα θέμα όπου εσύ προωθούσες τα κουτιά σου (για παράδειγμα)! 
Εγώ πχ θέλω να δω τι κάνετε...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν είμαι διαχειριστής αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μην επιτραπεί σε κάποιον να βάλει τι φτιάχνει ειδικά ΑΝ το ζητάει ένας συμφορουμίτης και αυτός έχει να προσφέρει την λύση! 
> διαφήμιση θα ηταν αν στο "ξεκάρφωτο" άνοιγες ένα θέμα όπου εσύ προωθούσες τα κουτιά σου (για παράδειγμα)! 
> Εγώ πχ θέλω να δω τι κάνετε...



Τρόπος του λέγειν Γιώργο.....θα το ανεβάσω τότε!

----------


## sotron1

Εδώ δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις;

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=333

----------


## SRF

> Εδώ δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις;
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=333



Γιατί να μην το βάλει εδώ? Δηλαδή όταν τόσοι βάλαν τόσες εταιρείες, από Τούρκικες, Αυστραλέζικες, εώς και Ελληνικές... που έγκειται το πρόβλημα? Επειδή αυτός ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ εδώ? Δηλαδή η ΝΟΡΜΑΜΠΟΞ επειδή δεν είναι μέλος είναι ΟΚ αλλά η ΣΕΑΦΑΣΙΑΜΠΟΞ ως μελος να μην τολμήσει και απαντήσει ότι εχει αυτό που ζητάει ο συνφορουμίτης που άρχισε το νήμα? 
ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ!!!

----------


## elektronio

> παράγγειλα δύο αυτής της σειράς:
> http://normabox.gr/website/product_i...products_id=36
> προς 8,30 ευρώ με φπα τελική συν μεταφορικά παίδες..
> Μου έστειλε το καταλογο με τις τιμές,μπορώ να τον ανεβάσω εδώ;



Ποια διάσταση παρήγγειλες για αυτά τα λεφτά; Αν Δεν τον ανεβάσεις μπορείς να μου τον στείλεις με ΠΜ;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ποια διάσταση παρήγγειλες για αυτά τα λεφτά; Αν Δεν τον ανεβάσεις μπορείς να μου τον στείλεις με ΠΜ;



απο τη σειρά 400 το 403 Μάρκο δες διαστάσεις στο site του...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γιατί να μην το βάλει εδώ? Δηλαδή όταν τόσοι βάλαν τόσες εταιρείες, από Τούρκικες, Αυστραλέζικες, εώς και Ελληνικές... που έγκειται το πρόβλημα? Επειδή αυτός ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ εδώ? Δηλαδή η ΝΟΡΜΑΜΠΟΞ επειδή δεν είναι μέλος είναι ΟΚ αλλά η ΣΕΑΦΑΣΙΑΜΠΟΞ ως μελος να μην τολμήσει και απαντήσει ότι εχει αυτό που ζητάει ο συνφορουμίτης που άρχισε το νήμα? 
> ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ!!!



Γιώργο εδώ δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω συνιμμενα αρχεία αυτό εννοούσα όχι τπτ άλλο. ..
Ο τιμοκατάλογος ανέβηκε σε άλλο ποστ του φόρουμ στις προσφορές αλλά μπορώ να σας στο στείλω και πμ....
Υ.Γ ο ΣΕΑΦΑΣΙΑΜΠΟΞ ποιος είναι; 
Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τη Normabox

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο εδώ δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω συνιμμενα αρχεία αυτό εννοούσα όχι τπτ άλλο. ..
> Ο τιμοκατάλογος ανέβηκε σε άλλο ποστ του φόρουμ στις προσφορές αλλά μπορώ να σας στο στείλω και πμ....
> Υ.Γ ο *ΣΕΑΦΑΣΙΑΜΠΟΞ* ποιος είναι; 
> Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τη Normabox




... Λάθος αναφορά...  :Biggrin:  
Όσα έγραψα ήταν εν σχέση με αυτό το μήνυμα... 





> Δε θέλω να φανεί διαφήμιση αυτό που κάνω αλλά και εμείς φτιάχνουμε κουτιά. Όχι από αλουμίνιο αλλά από λαμαρίνα.
>  Πρόσφατα φτιάξαμε για έναν ηλεκτρονικό 12 κομμάτια 200Χ200Χ70 mm  με τα τρυπήματα που ήθελε αυτός.(ήθελε να βάλει κάτι  σειριακές, lan κλπ στη πρόσοψη)
>  και η τιμή που του δώσαμε ήταν 25 ευρώ το 1 περίπου. Αν ενδιαφέρετε κάποιος μπορώ να ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτογραφίες αλλά για παραγγελίες πάνω από 5 κομμάτια είναι η παραπάνω τιμή  για λιγότερα ανεβαίνει για περισσότερα κατεβαίνει.  
>   Με την άδεια των διαχειριστών μπορώ να σας πω κι άλλες πληροφορίες.



οπότε έπρεπε να αναφερθώ σε "<Δημήτρηςκαbox>" !

----------


## SeAfasia

> ... Λάθος αναφορά...  
> Όσα έγραψα ήταν εν σχέση με αυτό το μήνυμα... 
> 
> 
> 
> οπότε έπρεπε να αναφερθώ σε "<Δημήτρηςκαbox>" !



για εξιλεωθεις Γιώργη γρήγορα να μου κάνεις 
δώρο ένα απo τα spectrum analyzer που πουλάς. ....εκείνο το HP...... :Lol: 
η κοιλιά μου ακόμη πονάει με το ΣΕΑΦΑΣΙΑΜΠΟΞ.... :Lol:

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Δεν απάντησα επειδή προτεινε την εταιρία άλλος συμφορουμητης. Γενικά απευθυνόμαστε σε επαγκελματιες αλλα και σε μικρές παραγλεκειες δε λέμε όχι ( βέβαια οι τιμές ανάλογα με τη ποσότητα πέφτουν θεαματικά)
Creli.gr

----------


## Costis Ni

> site έχει το αγόρι;



Δεν έχει. Πάντως εμένα μ έκανε πολύ καλη δουλειά.

----------


## SRF

> για εξιλεωθεις Γιώργη γρήγορα να μου κάνεις *δώρο ένα απo τα spectrum analyzer που πουλάς. ....εκείνο το HP*......
> η κοιλιά μου ακόμη πονάει με το ΣΕΑΦΑΣΙΑΜΠΟΞ....



Ορίστε... 

HP8591A_gift.JPG 

Σε έφτιαξα πάλι!!! ?

----------


## SRF

> Δεν απάντησα επειδή προτεινε την εταιρία άλλος συμφορουμητης. Γενικά απευθυνόμαστε σε επαγκελματιες αλλα και σε μικρές παραγλεκειες δε λέμε όχι ( βέβαια οι τιμές ανάλογα με τη ποσότητα πέφτουν θεαματικά)
> Creli.gr



Για ερμάρια κλπ βλέπω να έχετε! Κουτιά όμως? 19" 1U, 2U κλπ? 

Και μιά ερώτηση! Κοπή με ΛέΙζερ έχετε? Γιατί αυτό αναζητώ πλέον για τις κατασκευλες μας! Δεν ξαναφτιάχνω σε punching !

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ορίστε... 
> 
> HP8591A_gift.JPG 
> 
> Σε έφτιαξα πάλι!!! ?



χαχαχαχαχαααααααα.......το θέλω το θέλω πολυυυυ... :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos



----------

SeAfasia (16-12-14)

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Για ερμάρια κλπ βλέπω να έχετε! Κουτιά όμως? 19" 1U, 2U κλπ? 
> 
> Και μιά ερώτηση! Κοπή με ΛέΙζερ έχετε? Γιατί αυτό αναζητώ πλέον για τις κατασκευλες μας! Δεν ξαναφτιάχνω σε punching !



Πρόσφατα φτιάξαμε για έναν ηλετκρονικό αυτό το κουτί
Untitled.pngUntitled2.png

Από λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ 0.8mm.
Όταν λες 19" 1U, 2U τι εννοείς ;

Η μηχανή που έχουμε για τα κοψίματα είναι punch λέιζερ δεν έχουμε.
Γιατί δε θες punch; Θες μεγάλη ανάλυση στα κουτιά σου;

----------


## Spirtos

> παράγγειλα δύο αυτής της σειράς:
> http://normabox.gr/website/product_i...products_id=36
> προς 8,30 ευρώ με φπα τελική συν μεταφορικά παίδες..
> Μου έστειλε το καταλογο με τις τιμές,μπορώ να τον ανεβάσω εδώ;



Οι τιμές φαίνονται καλές, δεν έκανα βέβαια σύγκριση με τα μαγαζιά λιανικής. με τα μεταφορικά όμως δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, είναι και μακριά η έδρα τους...από Αθήνα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## SRF

> Πρόσφατα φτιάξαμε για έναν ηλετκρονικό αυτό το κουτί
> Untitled.pngUntitled2.png
> 
> Από λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ 0.8mm.
> Όταν λες 19" 1U, 2U τι εννοείς ;
> 
> Η μηχανή που έχουμε για τα κοψίματα είναι punch λέιζερ δεν έχουμε.
> Γιατί δε θες punch; Θες μεγάλη ανάλυση στα κουτιά σου;



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/19-inch_rack 





> *Rack Unit (U)*
> 
> Racks are divided into *regions, 1U =1.75 inches (44.45 mm) in height*, within which there are three complete hole pairs in a vertically symmetric pattern, the holes being centered 0.25 inches (6.35 mm), 0.875 inches (22.23 mm), and 1.5 inches (38.10 mm) from the top or bottom of the region. Such a region is commonly known as a *U*, for "unit", or in German "HE" (for HΓΆheneinheit) and heights within racks are measured by this unit. Rack-mountable equipment is usually designed to occupy some integer number of U. For example, an oscilloscope might be 4U high, and rack-mountable computers are mostly between 1U and 4U high. A blade server enclosure might require 10U.
> Occasionally, one may see fractional U devices such as a 1.5U server, but these are much less common. 1.5U servers have more airflow, less noise and better cooling than 1U servers, and are still more space-efficient than 2U servers.[16]
> The height of a rack can vary from a few inches, such as in a broadcast console, to a floor mounted rack whose interior is 45 rack units (78.75 inches or 200 centimetres) high. Many wall-mounted industrial equipment enclosures have 19-inch rack rails to support mounting of equipment.



Λέιζερ γιάτι η κοπή τους είναι παντελώς διαφορετική από όποιο punching  ! 
Μέχρι σήμερα στα κουτιά που φτιάχναμε ποτέ δεν υπήρχε η ποιότητα κοπής που θα έπρεπε για να στέκεται αξιοπρεπώς στο εξωτερικό ένα προϊόν! Το punching είναι καλό μόνο αν για οποιαδήποτε κοπή έχει φτιαχτεί εργαλείο συγκεκριμένων διαστασεων για την διάσταση που θα γίνει! Αλλοιώς αφήνει ατελειες!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Οι τιμές φαίνονται καλές, δεν έκανα βέβαια σύγκριση με τα μαγαζιά λιανικής. με τα μεταφορικά όμως δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, είναι και μακριά η έδρα τους...από Αθήνα τουλάχιστον.



με τα ελτα μου είπε αύριο θα ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο και θα σας πω σύνολο..

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/19-inch_rack 
> 
> Λέιζερ γιάτι η κοπή τους είναι παντελώς διαφορετική από όποιο punching  ! 
> Μέχρι σήμερα στα κουτιά που φτιάχναμε ποτέ δεν υπήρχε η ποιότητα κοπής που θα έπρεπε για να στέκεται αξιοπρεπώς στο εξωτερικό ένα προϊόν! Το punching είναι καλό μόνο αν για οποιαδήποτε κοπή έχει φτιαχτεί εργαλείο συγκεκριμένων διαστασεων για την διάσταση που θα γίνει! Αλλοιώς αφήνει ατελειες!



δε ξέρω αν συμφωνείς μαζί μου αλλά δεν υπάρχει μηχάνημα που να είναι τέλειο. Όλα έχουν τα μειονεκτήματά τους και τα πλεονεκτήματά τους. Και το λέιζερ αφήνει γρέζι και το punch και το πλάσμα. Το πόσα θα αφήσει έχει να κάνει με τη συντήρηση του μηχανήματος.
Ένα ολοκαίνουριο μηχάνημα πάλι θα αφήνει είτε είναι punch είτε λέιζερ είτε πλάσμα. 
Και όλα αυτά ξεκινάνε από τη λαμαρίνα που θα κόψεις. Όταν αγοράζεις μία λαμαρίνα 1mm πάρε παχύμετρο και μέτρα την στις 100 μετρήσεις οι 2 θα είναι 1mm. 

Πές μου τώρα πως μπορεί το λέιζερ ή το πλάσμα να καταλάβει αυτές τις διαφορές στο πάχος ώστε η κεφαλή να αυξήσει ή να ανεβάσει ταχύτητα ή το καλούπι πως μπορείς να του αλλάξεις το βάθος. 

Δεν είναι σωστό να λες πως το λέιζερ έχει καλύτερη κοπή από το punch αν θες μπορώ να σου δείξω φωτόγραφία από λέιζερ να δεις τι γρέζι έχει αφήσει. Το punch αφήνει γρέζι εκεί που τελειώνει το καλούπι.

Πέρα από την ανάλυση της κοπής δε μπορώ να βρω άλλη διαφορά μεταξύ αυτών των κοπών στο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## SRF

> δε ξέρω αν συμφωνείς μαζί μου αλλά δεν υπάρχει μηχάνημα που να είναι τέλειο. Όλα έχουν τα μειονεκτήματά τους και τα πλεονεκτήματά τους. Και το λέιζερ αφήνει γρέζι και το punch και το πλάσμα. Το πόσα θα αφήσει έχει να κάνει με τη συντήρηση του μηχανήματος.
> Ένα ολοκαίνουριο μηχάνημα πάλι θα αφήνει είτε είναι punch είτε λέιζερ είτε πλάσμα. 
> Και όλα αυτά ξεκινάνε από τη λαμαρίνα που θα κόψεις. Όταν αγοράζεις μία λαμαρίνα 1mm πάρε παχύμετρο και μέτρα την στις 100 μετρήσεις οι 2 θα είναι 1mm. 
> 
> Πές μου τώρα πως μπορεί το λέιζερ ή το πλάσμα να καταλάβει αυτές τις διαφορές στο πάχος ώστε η κεφαλή να αυξήσει ή να ανεβάσει ταχύτητα ή το καλούπι πως μπορείς να του αλλάξεις το βάθος. 
> 
> Δεν είναι σωστό να λες πως το λέιζερ έχει καλύτερη κοπή από το punch αν θες μπορώ να σου δείξω φωτόγραφία από λέιζερ να δεις τι γρέζι έχει αφήσει. Το punch αφήνει γρέζι εκεί που τελειώνει το καλούπι.
> 
> Πέρα από την ανάλυση της κοπής δε μπορώ να βρω άλλη διαφορά μεταξύ αυτών των κοπών στο αποτέλεσμα.



Συμφωνώ ως προς το ότι τελειότης δεν υφίσταται σε τίποτα! Αλλά επέτρεψέ μου να έχω δει (έχω ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ προϊόντα για πολλά έτη) τις ατέλειες του punching ειδικά όταν η κοπή δεν γίνεται με καλούπι αλλά με προοδευτική κοπή από ένα εργαλείο! Παράδειγμα σκέψου ένα άνοιγμα παραθύρου για LCD που είναι κατ' ουσίαν ένα παραλλήλόγραμμο. Σε όσους γνωρίζω το κόβουν χωρίς χρήση ενός εργαλείου κατασκευασμένου για απ' ευθείας κοπή στις διαστάσεις του απαιτούμενου παραθύρου! Και αυτό αφήνει ατέλειες! Θα σου βάλω φωτό αύριο αν μπορέσω να δεις τι εννοώ! 
Πολλοί έχουν κατασκευασμένα εργαλεία για κοπή LCD αλλά μόνον μεγέθους 2Χ16! Σε αυτό λοιπόν κάνουν αρκετά καλή κοπή με ένα χτύπημα! Μόλις όμως τους ζητήσεις πχ για 4Χ20 LCD καταλαβαίνεις ότι τελικά ένα λέιζερ θα σου έκανε σαφέστατα καλύτερη κοπή από αυτούς! 
Και διάφορα άλλα! Γενικά, αυτοί που μέχρι σήμερα γνωρίζω και έχουν puncher δυστυχως ΔΕΝ έχουν έτοιμα κοπτικά για στάνταρτ υλικά των ηλεκτρονικών σήμερα, όπως διάφορα τυποποιημένα μεγέθη οθονων LCD (1Χ16, 2Χ8, 4Χ20, 4Χ16, κλπ) πέραν του συνηθισμένου 2Χ16! 
Όσο για το λέιζερ, στο βάθος κοπής έχει σαφέστατα μεγαλύερη ακρίβεια από οτιδήποτε άλλο!

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Χθες έβγαλα κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τα αποτελέσματα του punch
IMG_1449.jpgIMG_1450.jpgIMG_1451.jpg
Γιώργο έχω καταλάβει τι εννοείς για το γρέζι στο προοδευτικό κόψιμο  αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι το μέγεθος του προβλήματος.
Στο χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο τα κοψίματα γίνανε με καλούπι 9Χ9 τετράγωνο και η ατέλεια είναι μικρή(κατά τη γνώμη μου) και μετά το βάψιμο μηδενική παρόλο που το κόψιμο δεν ήταν ευθεία αλλά καμπύλη.

Στη δουλειά μας το 90% των κοψιμάτων γίνονται σε σημεία που συγκολλιούνται οπότε δε φαίνεται η ατέλεια.
Αν εσύ ήθελες να κόψεις πχ ένα αστέρι με τετράγωνο καλούπι τότε ναι το αποτέλεσμα δε θα ήταν το καλύτερο(βασικά δε θα τα κόβαμε στο punch). 
Αλλά γι αυτό υπάρχουν οι λίμες και τα βουρτσάκια στους τροχούς. 
Τώρα αν μου πεις πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάτσει κάποιος να τροχίσει τις ατέλεις στα κοψίματα σου λέω πως εμείς το κάνουμε αλλά επαναλαμβάνω πως τα κοψίματα που δε κολλιούνται είναι ελάχιστα στους πίνακες και τα ερμάρια.

Κάποιες συμβουλές αν προγραμματίζεις punch (αν δεν τις ξέρεις ήδη)
1 Στα προοδευτικά κοψίματα το βήμα του καλουπιού δε πρέπει να είναι όσο και το μήκος του.
   Στο χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο το καλούπι ήταν 9Χ9 τετράγωνο και το βήμα ήταν 3 mm.

2 Το βάθος κοπής στα καλούπια ρυθμίζεται με λίγο πειραματισμό βρίσκεις  το κατάλληλο βάθος ανάλογα με το πάχος της λαμαρίνας.

3 Όσο πιο συχνή η αλλαγή των καλουπιών τόσο καλύτερα (πανάκριβα τα άτιμα)

4 Συντήρηση ενός καλουπιού κάνεις με ρεκτιφιε (φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις) αυτό που δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις είναι πως αν τα περνάς από ρεκτιφιέ
   συχνά και όχι όταν βλέπεις πως αφήνουν πολύ γρέζι αυξάνεις κατά πολύ τη διάρκεια ζωής του καλουπιού και φυσικά τη ποιότητα κοπής.(Πριν το δοκιμάσω δεν το πίστευα)

Πριν κάνα 2 μηνο πήραμε μια δουλειά με αλουμήνια και επειδή η μηχανή μας δε μπορεί να κόψει αλουμήνιο τα κοψίματα τα κάναμε αλλού. Είχα κρατήσει ένα ρετάλι αλλά δε το βρήκα να το βγάλω φωτογραφία. Ουσιαστικά στο λέιζερ το γρέζι είναι σε όλο το κόψιμο και όχι ανα διαστήματα που είναι στο punch και γι αυτό δε φαίνεται τόσο η ατέλεια. Αλλά είμαι της άποψης πως δε μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα με μία μηχανή

ΥΓ δε περίμενα πως στο hlektronika θα συναντούσα τόσο "σκληρό κριτή" για τέτοιου είδους θέμα και πραγματικά χαίρομαι για τη ποιότητα του φόρουμ και φυσικά για τη κουβέντα που κάνουμε.

----------


## SeAfasia

Δημήτρη τα αρχεία είναι μουφα μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις πάλι;

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

IMG_1449.jpgIMG_1450.jpgIMG_1451.jpg
Πρέπει να είναι οκ τώρα

----------


## picdev

και το plasma hd έχει πολύ καλή κοπή σε λεπτές λαμαρίνες, και γενικά το βρίσκεις εύκολα.
 παίζει ρόλο και το μηχάνημα στη κοπη και τι ρυθμίσεις θα γίνουν! ειδικά τη ταχύτητα και στην ισχύ.
Διάφορα μηχανήματα που μοιάζουν με ιδιοκατασκευές προφανώς δεν έχουν καλή ποιότητα κοπής γιατί ακόμα παίζει ρόλο και η πλακέτα κίνησης, αν έχει λειτουργία επιτάχυνσης ή επιβράδυνσης και αν τελικά το χρησιμοποιεί το πρόγραμμα κοπής.
Σε άλλα πάλι δεν ελέγχεται ηλεκτρονικά η ισχύς η δεν έχουν αισθητήρα απόστασης
αυτό είναι και παλίο cnc






εδώ στο τέλος του βίντεο βγάζει το μέταλο, δεν υπάρχει ίχνος απο γρέζι 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhnaZOIZK_c

----------


## elektronio

Στη δουλειά χρησιμοποιώ κάποια κομμάτια λαμαρίνας δουλεμένα με punching και είναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφει ο SRF. Το κομμάτι έχει σημαντικές ορατές ατέλειες.
 Έχω δει κοπή laser σε λεπτά και σε χονδρότερα τεμάχια >4 mm και η κοπή ήταν τέλεια. Μηδενικό γρέζι, μηδενική παραμόρφωση της επιπεδότητας (ντανιάζεις τα κομμάτια και είναι σαν να μην έχουν κοπεί), απίθανη ακρίβεια, σκέτη ζωγραφιά.
Το puching είναι κατάλληλο για όλα τα πίσω κομμάτια του κουτιού και για την πρόσοψη μόνο αν (όπως λέει ο SRF) είναι κομμένα με καλούπι φτιαγμένο ειδικά για την τρύπα (και πάλι δεν είναι τέλειο το κόψιμο, γρέζι επιπεδότητα, αλλά αρκετά καλό) ή αν μπαίνει πλαστικό frame και δεν φαίνεται η τρύπα.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> και το plasma hd έχει πολύ καλή κοπή σε λεπτές λαμαρίνες, και γενικά το βρίσκεις εύκολα.
>  παίζει ρόλο και το μηχάνημα στη κοπη και τι ρυθμίσεις θα γίνουν! ειδικά τη ταχύτητα και στην ισχύ.
> Διάφορα μηχανήματα που μοιάζουν με ιδιοκατασκευές προφανώς δεν έχουν καλή ποιότητα κοπής γιατί ακόμα και παίζει ρόλο ακόμα και η πλακέτα κίνησης, αν έχει λειτουργία επιτάχυνση ή επιβράδυνση και αν τελικά το χρησιμοποιεί το πρόγραμμα κοπής.
> Σε άλλα πάλι δεν ελέγχεται ηλεκτρονικά η ισχύς



Συμφωνώ σε αυτά που λες θέλω να πω πως τα plasma cnc είναι γενικά από τις φθηνότερες μηχανές με αξιόλογη κοπή. Και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που υπάρχουν πολλά plasma cnc ιδιοκατασκευές. Το να φτιάξεις ένα τραπέζι 3 αξόνων και να προσαρμόσεις πάνω του μια κεφαλή δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο σε σύγκριση με το λέιζερ ή το punch.

Αλλά υπάρχουν και μερικές ιδιοκατασκευές που είναι πραγματικά απίστευτες
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx5alADaTpI

----------


## Gaou

Που πήγε το ποστ  μου βρε παιδιά..? 

Εν πάσι περιπτώση . Δημήτρη φτιαχνεται και μονάδες ή εχετε κατώτατο όριο τεμαχίων για παραγγελια . Θέλω ένα Micro atx κουτί για την κόρη μου αναλαμβανετε ? 

Επίσης τρυπες οπες κτλ χρεωνοτναι με κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ? 
 τα σχεδια μπορει να ειναι και σε μορφη dwg ?

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Στη δουλειά χρησιμοποιώ κάποια κομμάτια λαμαρίνας δουλεμένα με punching και είναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφει ο SRF. Το κομμάτι έχει σημαντικές ορατές ατέλειες.
>  Έχω δει κοπή laser σε λεπτά και σε χονδρότερα τεμάχια >4 mm και η κοπή ήταν τέλεια. Μηδενικό γρέζι, μηδενική παραμόρφωση της επιπεδότητας (ντανιάζεις τα κομμάτια και είναι σαν να μην έχουν κοπεί), απίθανη ακρίβεια, σκέτη ζωγραφιά.
> Το puching είναι κατάλληλο για όλα τα πίσω κομμάτια του κουτιού και για την πρόσοψη μόνο αν (όπως λέει ο SRF) είναι κομμένα με καλούπι φτιαγμένο ειδικά για την τρύπα (και πάλι δεν είναι τέλειο το κόψιμο, γρέζι επιπεδότητα, αλλά αρκετά καλό) ή αν μπαίνει πλαστικό frame και δεν φαίνεται η τρύπα.



Στις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα το γρέζι πως σου φαίνεται; (Με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σου γι αυτό σε ρωτάω)

Αυτό που δε γνωρίζω και θα ήθελα να μάθω (μακάρι να ξέρει κάποιος εδώ μέσα είναι τα ελαττώματα του λέιζερ και του πλάσμα.

ΠΧ αν κόψεις με το χέρι στο πλάσμα ένα τετράγωνο 10Χ10 mm το τελικό τετράγωνο δε θα είναι 10Χ10 αλλά κάτι λιγότερο επειδή το πλάσμα καίει τη λαμαρίνα και είναι πολύ πιθανό να τη κάψει αλλού περισσώτερο και αλλού λιγότερο οπότε το λάθος δε θα φανεί στο κόψιμο της λαμαρίνας αλλά στο στρατζάρισμα (στο τσάκισμα) γιατί ο χειρηστής της στράτζας θα έχει υπολογίσει να γυρίσει (διπλώσει) 3mm πχ ενώ το πραγματικό κομμάτι μπορεί να είναι 2.9 τέτοιου είδους λάθη στο punching είναι πολύ λιγότερα αλλά δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ cnc plasma ή λέιζερ για να δω αυτή την ιδιαιτερότητα. 

Ένα θετικό που έχει το punching που δεν έχει το λέιζερ ή το πλάσμα είναι πως αφού δουλεύει με καλούπια μπορεί και εκτός από κοψίματα να κάνει και άλλα (πχ αυτό που έχουμε στη δουλειά κάνει και περσίδα και το βιζάκι για να κάνεις το κολαούζο)
Τα πιο σύχρωνα κάνουν και στρατζαρίσματα. Όποιος δει τα καινούρια punching της Trumph ή της finn-power πραγματικά θα χαζέψει(προσωπικά έμεινα)

Που πήγε το ποστ μου βρε παιδιά..? 

Εν πάσι περιπτώση . Δημήτρη φτιαχνεται και μονάδες ή εχετε κατώτατο όριο τεμαχίων για παραγγελια . Θέλω ένα Micro atx κουτί για την κόρη μου αναλαμβανετε ? 

Επίσης τρυπες οπες κτλ χρεωνοτναι με κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ? 
τα σχεδια μπορει να ειναι και σε μορφη dwg ?
έχεις ΠΜ

----------


## Gaou

εγω σε μεθοδους κοπής νομιζωψ ότι εχετε και οι δυο δικιο ( ε ...??? γλυφτης ...!!/??? ) καθότι και οι δύο εχετε τις εμπειρίες που λέτε . Δηλαδή ένας καλός μαστορας με την μεθοδο την μηχανική που ξέρει την μηχανή του τις αδυναμιες της αλλα και τα προτερηματα της μπορει να κάνει έναν ασχετο χειριστη εργαλειομηχανής να τρώει τα εργαλέια του. 

Απο την αλλη και αυτες οι μηχανές πλεον οι οποιες τυνχανει να ειναι οι κορυφαιες στον κοσμο μετα την υδροκοπή εχουν εξελιζχτει πάρα πολυ. 


Εγώ ανοξξειδωτες πλάκες που έχω πάρει απο λεϊζερ ήταν πολύ καλές δεν ειχαν γρεζι  και καλά καλα ουτε καν αλλαγη χρώματος στο κοψιμο . 

Ο ανθρωπος που μου τις ειχε στειλει μου ειχε πει ότι αυτην την στιγμη καλύτερα μεχρι τα 8 χιλ ειναι τα hd plasma απο εκει και πάνω ή σε πολυχρηστικότητα νομιζω ομως τα Laser εχουν απλα ξεφύγει .

δημητρη απαντησα στο μ.

εντιτ απο ορθογραφια μονο ορθα δεν παμε.

----------


## SeAfasia

σήμερα τα παρέλαβα απο τα ΕΛΤΑ στην τιμή των 17,30 ευρώ (7 ευρώ το ένα) μαζί με τα ταχυδρομικά έξοδα:

----------


## SeAfasia

το κουτί είναι απο κάθε άποψη τέλειο χωρίς το παραμικρό ελάτωμμα,η βαφή μια χαρά όπως και οι γωνίες του,όλα τα λεφτά είναι ότι έιναι κερωμένα!!!!!
μερικές ακόμη:

----------


## FILMAN

Στις περισσότερες κατασκευές που κάνω αυτά τα κουτιά χρησιμοποιώ, είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά έχουν το μειονέκτημα ότι η πρόσοψη δεν βγαίνει με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να κατεργαστείς όλο το αλουμινένιο Π όπως είναι.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Στις περισσότερες κατασκευές που κάνω αυτά τα κουτιά χρησιμοποιώ, είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά έχουν το μειονέκτημα ότι η πρόσοψη δεν βγαίνει με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να κατεργαστείς όλο το αλουμινένιο Π όπως είναι.



ναι όντως,παλέυω να ανοίξω τρύπα για ένα 2x16 lcd και κοινές τρύπες για διακα½πτες κτλπ...για μια κατασκευή.
Θα ανεβάσω φώτο...
Καμιά ιδέα για ρουτινγκ;

----------


## elektronio

> Καμιά ιδέα για ρουτινγκ;



Χρήση ρούτερ σε στραντζαρισμένο κομμάτι είναι (σχεδόν) αδύνατο να γίνει. 
Αν πρόκειται για κάποια λογική ποσότητα μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς με τον κατασκευαστή για custom κατασκευή προ-τρυπημέρο.
Αν κάνεις πολλές κατασκευές σε όχι στάνταρ διαστάσεις και με διαφορετικά τρυπήματα επειδή δεν αξίζει ο προγραμματισμός του μηχανήματος για ένα κομμάτι, μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις κάποιες χειροκίνητες πρέσες τύπου ζουμπάς για συγκεκριμένα κοψίματα τρυπήματα.

----------


## Gaou

> ... μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις κάποιες χειροκίνητες πρέσες τύπου ζουμπάς ...



φίλε μου χρονια πολλά και καλή χρονια. θα μπορούσες να κανεις μια αναφορά σε κάποια σελίδα με ενδιαφέρει αυτο που λές να το εβλεπα πώς γινεται

----------


## SeAfasia

παίδες θα τα πάω για "κόψιμο" εδω στο Άργος σε ένα παιδί που έχει τα κατάλληλα μηχανήματα.....

----------


## elektronio

> φίλε μου χρονια πολλά και καλή χρονια. θα μπορούσες να κανεις μια αναφορά σε κάποια σελίδα με ενδιαφέρει αυτο που λές να το εβλεπα πώς γινεται



χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά.

στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ένας ζουμπάς. Πρακτικά είναι ένα χειροκίνητο πρεσάκι. Επειδή το αλουμίνιο είναι αρκετά μαλακό μπορεί να τρυπηθεί εύκολα με κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά πρέπει να γίνει κατασκευή, μάλλον σε μηχανουργείο, ώστε να αλλάζει μήτρες τρυπήματος ή πρέπει να γίνουν πολλά τέτοια με την κάθε τρύπα.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Μονο με πλάσμα θα γίνει ωραία δουλειά.

----------


## FILMAN

Πάντως στην προτελευταία κατασκευή, με CNC τρυπήθηκαν τα κουτιά αυτά... Αλλά: Έκοψα πολλά κομμάτια μελαμίνης 16mm ώστε να γεμίσει το κουτί μέσα και τυλίγοντάς το στις άκρες με ταινία (για να μην κουνιέται το αλουμίνιο) να μπορέσει να διαμορφωθεί έτσι. Δηλαδή σαν να επρόκειτο για ένα μασίφ κομμάτι αλουμίνιο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε μεγάλες διαστάσεις κουτιών γιατί δεν χωράει στο CNC (αφού πρέπει να στηθεί όρθιο).

----------


## SeAfasia

diy τρούπες:
20150108_192002.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά  μήπως  ξέρετε  που  μπορώ  να  κόψω  μέ  ακρίβεια  μια  λαμαρίνα  ή  αλουμίνιο  διαστάσεων  22χ10  εκατοστών  και  πάχους  2  χιλιοστών  να  τοποθετήσω  ένα  radio cd  αυτοκινήτου  σε  μια  τρύπα  που  υπήρχε  radio cd  marine  διαστάσεων  19 χ 9  εκατοστών  ή  μήπως  υπάρχουν  τίποτα  έτοιμες  φάσες απο  διαστάσεις  marine  σε  κανονικές.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Oυδείς?!

----------


## SeAfasia

> -Oυδείς?!



για κότερο είναι;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ναι  ενος  γνωστού  και  πελάτη  είχε  ένα  marine  και  του  το  κλέψανε  θέλει  να  βάλει  μόνο  SONY  αλλά  τώρα  η  παραπάνω  εταιρεία  βγάζει  και τα marine  σε κανονικές  διαστάσεις  1din  θέλω  ακρίβεια  γιατί  είναι  ακριβώς  φάτσα  στο  σαλόνι  του  σκάφους.

----------


## picdev

πήγαινε στον παρασκευόπουλο απέναντι απο το ρουφ, έχει hd plasma και σχεδιαστή , στο σχεδιάζει στο pc και στο κόβει.
Αν θες laser ίσως έχω να σου δώσω ένα τηλέφωνο σχεδιαστή μηχανολόγου που σου φτιάχνει ρομποτ με μοτέρ και γρανάζια , όχι μονο πάνελ

----------


## sotron1

> πήγαινε στον παρασκευόπουλο απέναντι απο το ρουφ, έχει hd plasma και σχεδιαστή , στο σχεδιάζει στο pc και στο κόβει.
> Αν θες laser ίσως έχω να σου δώσω ένα τηλέφωνο



Ξέρουμαι καθόλου από τιμές ;

----------


## picdev

για τι πράγμα? τιμές? όχι δεν ξέρω αλλά πολλά παίζουν ρόλο, αν θα πας για ένα κομμάτι η για παραγωγή .

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> πήγαινε στον παρασκευόπουλο απέναντι απο το ρουφ, έχει hd plasma και σχεδιαστή , στο σχεδιάζει στο pc και στο κόβει.
> Αν θες laser ίσως έχω να σου δώσω ένα τηλέφωνο σχεδιαστή μηχανολόγου που σου φτιάχνει ρομποτ με μοτέρ και γρανάζια , όχι μονο πάνελ



-Ευχαριστώ  έχουμε  περισσότερες  πληροφορίες  για  τον  Παρασκευόπουλο?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> πήγαινε στον παρασκευόπουλο απέναντι απο το ρουφ, έχει hd plasma και σχεδιαστή , στο σχεδιάζει στο pc και στο κόβει.
> Αν θες laser ίσως έχω να σου δώσω ένα τηλέφωνο σχεδιαστή μηχανολόγου που σου φτιάχνει ρομποτ με μοτέρ και γρανάζια , όχι μονο πάνελ



-Για  ενα κομάτι  μόνο  ασχολούντε  ή  θέλουν  ποσότητα?

----------


## picdev

συγγνώμη παιδιά Παναγιωτόπουλο τον λένε 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%CE%A...78987168826233

----------


## SeAfasia

απο ότι καταλαβαίνω χρειαζόμαστε ένα καλό CNC machine για home made κατασκευές. ...
Πόσο κοστίζει ένα τέτοιο;

----------


## manolena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iIge3fqiW8 και
https://www.inventables.com/technologies/x-carve

Δες το αυτό λίγο, για open source, DIY, CNC και απο 200 γιούρα, μου φαίνεται μια χαρά. Εγώ είμαι στο grill τώρα, έχει τελειώσει το ψήσιμο.

----------


## picdev

αυτο δεν ειναι plasma δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να δουλέψει με πλάσμα

----------


## manolena

Όχι Άκη, αλλά μπορεί να σκάψει προσόψεις αλουμινίου, ABS με μάλλον σχετικά μεγάλη άνεση, αν θεωρήσεις ότι είναι μικρό, παίρνει μόντες πολλές (π.χ. κάνεις τον Ζ άξονα μεγάλο για να μπαίνει σε εσωτερικά κουτιών).

----------


## asterixx25

..........

----------


## asterixx25

> ..........



Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κουτί για τροφοδοτικό από λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ.
Οι διαστάσεις θα είναι περίπου 25cmΧ15cmΧ13cm
Το βάρος του μετασχηματιστή μέσα, θα είναι από 5-10Kg

Κοίταξα σε μαγαζί με λαμαρίνες και τα πάχη ξεκινάνε από 0.4mm/0.6mm/0.7mm/0.8mm/1.0mm, κλπ.

Το κουτί θα φτιαχτεί είτε με 2 κομμάτια σχήματος Π, είτε κανονικό κουτί με 4 πλευρές, πάτο και ξεχωριστό καπάκι για να κλείνει.

Ποιο είναι κατά την γνώμη σας ιδανικό πάχος με το δεδομένο ότι δεν έχω εξειδικευμένα εργαλεία να κάνω τις γωνίες.
Αυτό που είδα με το μάτι και την αφή είναι ότι η λαμαρίνα με πάχος 0.4mm φαίνεται σχετικά εύκολη να επεξεργαστεί. Το μόνο που δεν γνωρίζω είναι αν θα μπορεί να αντέξει το βάρος και δεν θα έχει στρεβλώσεις? Εκτός και αν βάλω διπλό πάτο και καπάκι?

Υ.Γ. Έχει επεξεργαστεί κάποιος λαμαρίνα από τενεκέ φέτας/λαδιού? Μηδενικό κόστος αγοράς, αλλά αντοχής?

----------


## stam1982

Πάρε ένα κουτί συναγερμού.Δες διαστάσεις πουλιούνται και σκέτα.

----------


## mikemtb

Εννοείς να στηρίξεις την λαμαρίνα πάνω στον μετασχηματιστή 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, η θα κάνεις 'νεύρα' , Η θα φτιάξεις κάτι με γωνιές κα μετά ντύσιμο ή χοντρή λαμαρίνα >1,5mm

----------


## Gaou

Asterix για να κάνεις λαμαρίνα από ντενεκε κουτί θα χρειαστεί ορό μαγικού ζωμού που δεν νομίζω να διαθέτεις... Βάλε  λίγο πάχος ακόμα...

----------


## asterixx25

Θα πάω να κοιτάξω ξανά τις λαμαρίνες 1.0/1.5mm αλλά τότε θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξω μια από τις DIY στρατζες που κυκλοφορούν στο net.
Ειδάλλως θα δω για έτοιμο κουτι!

----------


## elektronio

> Θα πάω να κοιτάξω ξανά τις λαμαρίνες 1.0/1.5mm αλλά τότε θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξω μια από τις DIY στρατζες που κυκλοφορούν στο net.
> *Ειδάλλως θα δω για έτοιμο κουτι!*



Το καλύτερο.

Ακόμη και με μηχανήματα διαθέσιμα για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κατασκευάσει ένα κουτί αξιοπρεπές. Οι DIY στράντζες κάνουν μόνο για κανένα σασί από αλουμίνιο.
Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να γίνει από ξύλο, σε κάποιο μαραγκό στη γειτονιά σου να κάνεις ένα πλαίσιο και να βάλεις πρόσοψη από πλεξιγκλας ή αλουμίνιο.

----------

mikemtb (25-05-21)

----------


## Gaou

> Το καλύτερο.
> 
> Ακόμη και με μηχανήματα διαθέσιμα για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κατασκευάσει ένα κουτί αξιοπρεπές.....



καθότι δεν κάνουν τα εργαλέια τον μαστορα. εμεις εχουμε στραντζα στην δουλεια και οσες φορές και να προσπαθησα απογοητευτηκα μεσα σε δευτερολεπτα. μεγάλη τέχνη η στραντζα...

----------


## selectronic

> καθότι δεν κάνουν τα εργαλέια τον μαστορα. εμεις εχουμε στραντζα στην δουλεια και οσες φορές και να προσπαθησα απογοητευτηκα μεσα σε δευτερολεπτα. μεγάλη τέχνη η στραντζα...



Εννοείτε πως αν είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα φτιάξεις κάτι, μάλλον δεν έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα...

Μην περιμένεις την πρώτη φορά που θα στρατζάρεις λαμαρίνα να έχεις το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα, πρέπει τουλάχιστον να κάνεις μερικές δοκιμές, να βάλεις 1-2 σημάδια, να "πάρεις το κολάι" που λέμε (και αυτά αφού έχεις πρώτα μελετήσει την θεωρία εννοείτε). Γενικά κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη στην ζωή.

Σίγουρα ένα έτοιμο κουτί πχ συναγερμού όπως προτάθηκε παραπάνω, θα είναι καλύτερο στο μάτι ΙΜΗΟ...

----------


## ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ

Να ρίξω και εγώ μια ιδέα από ένα κουτί που εξ ανάγκης έφτιαξα, επειδή δεν εύρισκα στην αγορά τις ανάλογες διαστάσεις που ήθελα. Έτσι αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω μόνος μου. Αποτελείται από πέντε κομμάτια. Δυο πλαϊνά, ένα πάνω ένα κάτω και ένα στην πρόσοψη. Πίσω έχω κενό διότι το καλύπτει η ψήκτρα. Τα δυο πλαϊνά έχουν γυρίσματα (στραντζαρισμένα) περιμετρικά. Επάνω σε αυτά τα γυρίσματα βιδώνονται όλα τα υπόλοιπα.  Εσωτερικά έχω διπλό πάτο, αυτό όποιος θέλει το βάζει όποιος θέλει το παραλείπει. Τρύπες εξαερισμού έκανα με το τρυπάνι. Έχουν γίνει  με την βοήθεια ενός πλαστικού χάρακα που τις είχε έτοιμες τρυπημένες και χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως οδηγός. Έχουν αρκετά καλή ακρίβεια. Κατόπιν τις φρεζάρισα με μεγαλύτερο τρυπάνι το οποίο ώμος επί τούτου  ήταν πολύ  χρησιμοποιημένο (επομένως έκοβε με δυσκολία) για να τις φρεζάρω ομαλά. Όλη η ιστορία δεν έχει πολλά έξοδα αλλά έχει πολύ δουλειά. Όταν το τελείωσα είπα δεν θα το ξαναεπιχειρήσω. Επίσης πρέπει να βρεθεί και ένα μηχανουργείο να γυρίσει τις λαμαρίνες. Παρακάτω έχω και μερικές φωτογραφίες.  




DSC05570.jpgDSC05573.jpgDSC05586.jpgDSC05589.jpgDSC05611.jpgDSC05726.jpg

----------

airgeorge (07-06-21)

----------


## elektronio

Μπράβο φίλε Νίκο, είναι πολύ όμορφη και προσεγμένη η κατασκευή σου. Θα μπορούσες και το επάνω κομμάτι να το βάψεις στο ίδιο χρώμα με τα πλαϊνά.

----------


## nick1974

ωραιο αποτελεσμα αλλα πρεπει να σου βγηκε ο πατος... τετοια εκανα πολυ παλια, τωρα με τιποτα. Ενα σχεδιο στο μηχανουργειο για τα κομματια κι ενα στην υδροκοπη για τα τρυπηματα και τελος

----------


## ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ

> Μπράβο φίλε Νίκο, είναι πολύ όμορφη και προσεγμένη η κατασκευή σου. Θα μπορούσες και το επάνω κομμάτι να το βάψεις στο ίδιο χρώμα με τα πλαϊνά.




  Ευχαριστώ Μάρκο. Πράγματι όταν το τελείωσα κάτι δεν μου καθόταν καλά. Προφανώς επειδή δεν έβαψα και το πάνω μέρος. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ρίξω ένα χεράκι. Τώρα κάτι θα  προσθέσω σχετικά με τις τρύπες εξαερισμού. Ίσως να είναι το πιο δύσκολο σημείο. Και αυτό γιατί ήθελα να τις κάνω συμμετρικά. Οι τρύπες είναι γύρο στις διακόσιες πενήντα. Δοκίμασα μερικούς τρόπους αλλά έκτος ότι δεν είχαν καθόλου συμμετρία, η λαμαρίνα στο τέλος παραμορφώνονταν αρκετά. Αποφάσισα να τις δώσω κάπου να μου τις φτιάξουν. Βρήκα κάποιον ο οποίος θα τις έκανε με laser αλλά ζητούσε ένα εξωφρενικό ποσό. Έτσι βγήκα σε αδιέξοδο. Μέχρι που μια μέρα πήγα για ψώνια σε κάποιο πολυκατάστημα και εντελώς τυχαία έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ένα κομμάτι πλαστικό διάτρητο (το δείχνω στην φωτογραφία λίγο ταλαιπωρημένο) που είχαν σε ένα καλάθι το αγόρασα και το αποτέλεσμα το βλέπετε παρακάτω  σε μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες που παραθέτω.         
DSC01795.jpgDSC05606.jpgDSC05679.jpgDSC05697.jpgDSC05742.jpg

----------


## nick1974

> Αποφάσισα να τις δώσω κάπου να μου τις φτιάξουν. Βρήκα κάποιον ο οποίος θα τις έκανε με laser αλλά ζητούσε ένα εξωφρενικό ποσό.



ναι, αν κανεις τετοιες δουλειες θελει ερευνα αγορας και να βρεις μηχανουργεια να συνεργαζεσαι (υπαρχουν και μαγαζια που φτιαχνουν εξ ολοκληρου κουτια, κονσολες, racks κτλ αλλα δε τα λες και φθηνα )

Παντως εριξες τρελη δουλεια ρε φιλε...

----------


## elektronio

> Ευχαριστώ Μάρκο. Πράγματι όταν το τελείωσα κάτι δεν μου καθόταν καλά. Προφανώς επειδή δεν έβαψα και το πάνω μέρος. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ρίξω ένα χεράκι. Τώρα κάτι θα  προσθέσω σχετικά με τις τρύπες εξαερισμού. Ίσως να είναι το πιο δύσκολο σημείο. Και αυτό γιατί ήθελα να τις κάνω συμμετρικά. Οι τρύπες είναι γύρο στις διακόσιες πενήντα. Δοκίμασα μερικούς τρόπους αλλά έκτος ότι δεν είχαν καθόλου συμμετρία, η λαμαρίνα στο τέλος παραμορφώνονταν αρκετά. Αποφάσισα να τις δώσω κάπου να μου τις φτιάξουν. Βρήκα κάποιον ο οποίος θα τις έκανε με laser αλλά ζητούσε ένα εξωφρενικό ποσό. Έτσι βγήκα σε αδιέξοδο. Μέχρι που μια μέρα πήγα για ψώνια σε κάποιο πολυκατάστημα και εντελώς τυχαία έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ένα κομμάτι πλαστικό διάτρητο (το δείχνω στην φωτογραφία λίγο ταλαιπωρημένο) που είχαν σε ένα καλάθι το αγόρασα και το αποτέλεσμα το βλέπετε παρακάτω  σε μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες που παραθέτω.



Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνεις τις τρύπες με μεγάλη ακρίβεια και χωρίς τον οδηγό που βρήκες, (δεν μπορείς να βρίσκεις πάντα στο σχήμα που θέλεις  :Biggrin:  ). σημαδεύεις με χάρακα ευθεία γραμμή και μετά μετράς την απόσταση για κάθε τρύπα και σημαδεύεις. Μετά χτυπάς στο σημείο που πρέπει να τρυπήσεις με ακρίβεια με πόντα. Στη συνέχεια τρυπάς αρχικά με μικρό τρυπανάκι (οδηγείται από την πονταρισιά και δεν ξεφεύγει) και μετά τρυπάς με οδηγό την τρύπα με το κατάλληλο τρυπάνι.

Έκανες πολλές τρύπες οπότε ήταν και πολύ κουραστικό. Αν δεν είχες τους ανεμιστήρες θα ήταν οκ. Επειδή όμως έβαλες τους ανεμιστήρες μια ομάδα τρύπες από τις τρεις θα ήταν αρκετή και συγκεκριμένα αυτή που είναι πιο κοντά στην πρόσοψη. Οι ανεμιστήρες αν φυσάνε προς τα έξω δημιουργούν μέσα στο κουτί υποπίεση οπότε ο αέρας μπαίνει με δύναμη από όπου βρει άνοιγμα. Αυτό θα δημιουργούσε μια ροή φρέσκου αέρα από το μπροστινό μέρος προς τα πίσω με έξοδο από τις τρύπες του ανεμιστήρα και με αποτέλεσμα να ψύχει όλο το περιεχόμενο του κουτιού.
Αν πάλι έβαζες τους δύο ανεμιστήρες να ρουφάνε και τους δύο να φυσάνε με την ψύκτρα στο ενδιάμεσο χώρο θα είχες μια στοχευμένη ροή αέρα πάνω στην ψύκτρα, θεωρώ με καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα ακόμη και αν δεν είχες καθόλου τρύπες.

----------


## ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνεις τις τρύπες με μεγάλη ακρίβεια και χωρίς τον οδηγό που βρήκες, (δεν μπορείς να βρίσκεις πάντα στο σχήμα που θέλεις  ). σημαδεύεις με χάρακα ευθεία γραμμή και μετά μετράς την απόσταση για κάθε τρύπα και σημαδεύεις. Μετά χτυπάς στο σημείο που πρέπει να τρυπήσεις με ακρίβεια με πόντα. Στη συνέχεια τρυπάς αρχικά με μικρό τρυπανάκι (οδηγείται από την πονταρισιά και δεν ξεφεύγει) και μετά τρυπάς με οδηγό την τρύπα με το κατάλληλο τρυπάνι.
> 
> Έκανες πολλές τρύπες οπότε ήταν και πολύ κουραστικό. Αν δεν είχες τους ανεμιστήρες θα ήταν οκ. Επειδή όμως έβαλες τους ανεμιστήρες μια ομάδα τρύπες από τις τρεις θα ήταν αρκετή και συγκεκριμένα αυτή που είναι πιο κοντά στην πρόσοψη. Οι ανεμιστήρες αν φυσάνε προς τα έξω δημιουργούν μέσα στο κουτί υποπίεση οπότε ο αέρας μπαίνει με δύναμη από όπου βρει άνοιγμα. Αυτό θα δημιουργούσε μια ροή φρέσκου αέρα από το μπροστινό μέρος προς τα πίσω με έξοδο από τις τρύπες του ανεμιστήρα και με αποτέλεσμα να ψύχει όλο το περιεχόμενο του κουτιού.
> Αν πάλι έβαζες τους δύο ανεμιστήρες να ρουφάνε και τους δύο να φυσάνε με την ψύκτρα στο ενδιάμεσο χώρο θα είχες μια στοχευμένη ροή αέρα πάνω στην ψύκτρα, θεωρώ με καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα ακόμη και αν δεν είχες καθόλου τρύπες.



  Ευχαριστώ Μάρκο. Πρωτίστως ο τρόπος που προσπάθησα να κάνω τις τρύπες είναι αυτός που περιγραφείς. Χάρακας, καλό μέτρημα, ποντάρισμα, μικρό, μεγάλο τρυπάνι. Να φανταστείς είναι περίπου διακόσιες πενήντα τρύπες σε μια επιφάνεια 30Χ20 cm. Όταν ποντάρεις μια τέτοια επιφάνεια διακόσιες πενήντα φορές, πριν αρχίσεις να την τρυπάς την έχεις παραμορφώσει από τις πονταρισιές. Παρόλα αυτά σκέφτηκα ότι μετά από το τρύπημα θα ίσιωνα και την λαμαρίνα. Μάλλον λάθος σκέψη. Προχώρησα στο τρύπημα και διαπίστωσα ότι και οι τρύπες δεν ήταν συμμετρικές, από μακριά έβλεπες τις ατέλειες. Το επανέλαβα σε άλλη λαμαρίνα με σχολαστικό μέτρημα και άλλη πόντα που διάλεξα να είναι στην άκρη της μυτερή για να μην μου ξεφύγει ούτε χιλιοστό. Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο. Να χτυπούσα πιο πολύ την πόντα ώστε να μην ξέφευγε το τρυπάνι; Η λαμαρίνα θα στράβωνε ακόμη πιο πολύ. Επομένως εγκατέλειψα τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο καθότι ήταν και πολύ κουραστικό. Έτσι βρήκα τον τρόπο που περιέγραψα παραπάνω που έχει πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια (για να βρεις κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις από κοντά πολύ προσεκτικά). Και κάτι ακόμα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται ούτε μέτρημα ούτε ποντάρισμα αλλά μόνο να στερεώσεις το πλαστικό με ταινία επάνω στην λαμαρίνα και κατευθείαν κάνεις τρύπες χωρίς να παραμορφώνεις την λαμαρίνα καθόλου.                                                                                                                                                                         Για το θέμα της ροής του αέρα το σκεπτόμουν περίπου όπως και εσύ δηλαδή να μην κάνω τόσες πολλές τρύπες ίσως και καθόλου. Αλλά επειδή οι ανεμιστήρες δεν δουλεύουν πάντα θεώρησα να μπω στον κόπο να τις κάνω, για να αποβάλλεται η θερμότητα πιο εύκολα.

----------


## selectronic

Μία άλλη επιλογή για τον εξαερισμό θα ήταν μία γρίλια, υπάρχουν φτηνές πλαστικές/μεταλλικές και το μόνο που θα χρειαστεί είναι μία μεγάλη τρύπα στο σασί...
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι κάτι θα σου άρεσε οπτικά, αλλά σίγουρα είναι κάτι πολύ πιο εύκολο στην υλοποίηση.

 


Πχ κάτι τέτοιο το παίρνεις έτοιμο και απλά το βιδώνεις στον πάτο:
https://www.e-shop.gr/akasa-grm140-a...r-p-PER.816482

----------


## elektronio

> Όταν ποντάρεις μια τέτοια επιφάνεια διακόσιες πενήντα φορές, πριν αρχίσεις να την τρυπάς την έχεις παραμορφώσει από τις πονταρισιές.



Ενημερωτικά για την περίπτωση που θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις άλλες έστω και λίγες τρύπες με αυτό τον τρόπο, ο λόγος που σου παραμορφώθηκε η λαμαρίνα είναι γιατί από κάτω είχες κάποια μαλακή επιφάνεια π.χ. ξύλο. Αν από κάτω έχεις σκληρή επιφάνεια, χοντρή σιδερένια πλάκα ή ίσως μαρμάρινη πλάκα (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει) τότε η λαμαρίνα δεν παραμορφώνει καθόλου όσο δυνατά και να χτυπήσεις (δοκιμασμένο στη δουλειά).

----------

ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ (09-06-21)

----------


## mtzag

> Βρήκα κάποιον ο οποίος θα τις έκανε με laser αλλά ζητούσε ένα εξωφρενικό ποσό.



Ποσο σου ζητησε ?
Γινετε να ξερεις και με υδραυλικη πρεσα ειτε cnc ειτε χειροκινητη μηχανικη ειτε τελειως χειροκινητη και τις καταληλες μητρες-κοπτικα
ακομα και με χειροκινητη υδραυλικη πρεσσα εχεις αποτελεσμα εργοστασιακο με φτηνα εργαλια.
(σαν αυτο κατι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAjeYmLFU1c)
Το τρυπανι ειναι λαθος τροπος για αυτες τις λεπτες λαμαρινες.

----------


## ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ

> Ποσο σου ζητησε ?
> Γινετε να ξερεις και με υδραυλικη πρεσα ειτε cnc ειτε χειροκινητη μηχανικη ειτε τελειως χειροκινητη και τις καταληλες μητρες-κοπτικα
> ακομα και με χειροκινητη υδραυλικη πρεσσα εχεις αποτελεσμα εργοστασιακο με φτηνα εργαλια.
> (σαν αυτο κατι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAjeYmLFU1c)
> Το τρυπανι ειναι λαθος τροπος για αυτες τις λεπτες λαμαρινες.



  Από ότι θυμάμαι Μάνο μου ζήτησε διακόσια euro. Επειδή πέρασε αρκετός καιρός δεν θυμάμαι εάν η τιμή ήταν για μια λαμαρίνα η για δυο. Γιατί ήθελα να τρυπήσω και την κάτω, βέβαια με λιγότερες τρύπες. Αλλά με την διαφορά ότι η λαμαρίνα θα ήταν ανοξείδωτη. Από ότι έμαθα αργότερα η διαφορά τιμής της λαμαρίνας θα ήταν περίπου 10 euro. Δηλαδή αυτήν που έχω την πήρα 2,5 euro και η ανοξείδωτη θα κόστιζε 12 euro περίπου.                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Τώρα για το βιντεάκι που παραπέμπεις οπωσδήποτε υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι καλύτεροι που κάνουν δουλειά με απόλυτη ακρίβεια. Δεν κατάλαβα όμως τι εννοείς ότι υπάρχουν φτηνά εργαλεία. Δηλαδή να αγόραζα κάτι τέτοιο; Δεν νομίζω ότι θα μου έρχονταν πιο οικονομικά από τα διακόσια euro που μου ζήτησαν, και ακόμη πιο οικονομικά από τον τρόπο που τελικά έκανα τις τρύπες. Επαναλαμβάνω εάν κατάλαβα σωστά.  
Για το τρυπάνι δεν ξέρω γιατί το απορρίπτεις, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλό (φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες) ίσως ο οικονομικότερος τρόπος για έναν που κάνει το χόμπι του μόνο που θέλει λίγο κόπο. Ο τρόπος που έχω περιγράψει παραπάνω πως γίνονται οι τρύπες είναι απλούστατος. Παιδεύτηκα εγώ βέβαια μέχρι να  καταλήξω κάπου αλλά βρήκα μια άκρη. Εφόσον κάποιος θελήσει να κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο ας το έχει υπ όψιν του.

----------


## mtzag

Οικονομικο λεω να παρεις μια υδραυλικη χειροκινητη πρεσα κινεζικη που κανει απο 35 μεχρι 60 ευρω και βαζεις διαφορες μητρες/κοπτικα

200ευρω σου ζητησε για κοπη ανοξειδωτο η σε σιδερο ? γιατι σε ανοξειδωτο το laser τρωει μια μπουκαλα αζωτου 50lt/200bar σε 10 λεπτα.
Πολλα αλλα ειναι λογικο ποσο για 1 τεμαχιο(ακριβα αναλωσιμα/μηχανημα).

----------


## vasilllis

> Οικονομικο λεω να παρεις μια υδραυλικη χειροκινητη πρεσα κινεζικη που κανει απο 35 μεχρι 60 ευρω και βαζεις διαφορες μητρες/κοπτικα
> 
> 200ευρω σου ζητησε για κοπη ανοξειδωτο η σε σιδερο ? γιατι σε ανοξειδωτο το laser τρωει μια μπουκαλα αζωτου 50lt/200bar σε 10 λεπτα.
> Πολλα αλλα ειναι λογικο ποσο για 1 τεμαχιο(ακριβα αναλωσιμα/μηχανημα).



Ποια κανει 35€?

----------


## mtzag

τωρα δε κανει καμια..
βρες μια σαν αυτη απο aliexpress ευρωπαικη αποθηκη με καμια 60-70αρα 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/194004471936
εχει και τα κοπτικα μεσα.

----------


## elektronio

Εκτός του ότι βγαίνει 83 ευρώ μοιάζει για τελείως ακατάλληλο εργαλείο. Από ότι κατάλαβα κάνεις πρώτα μια τρύπα με το τρυπάνι και μετά προσαρμόζεις αυτή την πρέσα για να κάνεις μια μεγαλύτερη τρύπα. Η μόνη χρησιμότητα της μοιάζει να είναι για τις τρύπες από τους ανεμιστήρες.
Ακόμη και αν κάνει μικρές τρύπες με το τρυπάνι θα κάνεις μια μέρα και με αυτό τρία χρόνια  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> Από ότι θυμάμαι Μάνο μου ζήτησε διακόσια euro.



ΠΑΡΑ πολυ ακριβα... Στην υδροκοπη για τετοια μεγεθη συνηθως δινω κανενα 30ευρω αντε 40ευρω. για 2-3 συνηθως μου κανει ιδια τιμη γιατι τα βαζει μαζι.
180 να φανταστεις εχω πληρωσει για ολοκληρο ταμπλω σε κονσολα κοτερου που ηταν απο ειδικο inox κι αυτο μαζι με το γυαλισμα που το αναλαβαν οι ιδιοι.

Το κακο ειναι πως στη Θεσσαλονικη δεν παιζουν τιμες Πειραια γιατι δεν υπαρχει ιδιος ογκος εργασιας αλλα και παλι μου φαινεται ακριβο...

btw εχω φτιαξει απειρα πραματα και με οτι υλικο μπορεις να φανταστεις και σε υδροκοπη και σε laser, και το δευτερο δε συμφερει αφου η ποιοτητα εργασιας δεν διαφερει οπτικα (μεχρι γυαλια και πορσελανες εχω κοψει σε υδροκοπη και το αποτελεσμα ηταν αριστο)






> Εκτός του ότι βγαίνει 83 ευρώ μοιάζει για τελείως ακατάλληλο εργαλείο. Από ότι κατάλαβα κάνεις πρώτα μια τρύπα με το τρυπάνι και μετά προσαρμόζεις αυτή την πρέσα για να κάνεις μια μεγαλύτερη τρύπα. Η μόνη χρησιμότητα της μοιάζει να είναι για τις τρύπες από τους ανεμιστήρες.
> Ακόμη και αν κάνει μικρές τρύπες με το τρυπάνι θα κάνεις μια μέρα και με αυτό τρία χρόνια



Αυτες οι πρεσσες τις χρησιμοποιουσαν παλια πινακαδες -μερικοι τις χρησιμοποιουν ακομα για ευκολες εφαρμογες που θελουν 1-2 τρυπες για οργανακια-  και ΔΕΝ ειναι ουτε για πολυπλοκα κουτια ουτε για παραγωγη. Πριν καμια 30ρια χρονια ναι, τις χρησιμοποιουσαν απ οσο ξερω και για παραγωγη επειδη δεν υπηρχε ενα δυο υδροκοπες η laser σε καθε γειτονια, και οπου υπηρχαν ηταν πανακριβα αλλα πλεον ακριβως οπως λες δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως νοημα η χρηση τους. Στην περιπτωση που θες για ενα ανεμιστηρακι η ενα οργανακι ισως βολευει αν εχεις μια διαθεσιμη, αλλα μεχρι εκει. Την εποχη παντως που φτιαχναμε πομπους με λαμπες με σχεδια μοναστηρακιωτικα οταν καποιος μου ανοιξε σε ενα κουτι τρυπες με μια τετοια πρεσσα ενω εγω τις ανοιγα τρυπα τρυπα τοτε με το δραπανο ναι το ειχα θεωρησει ως την υψιστη τεχνολογια, και οταν ρωτησα ποσο εχει μου πεσαν τα δοντια (αν θυμαμαι καλα κοντα 200 χιλιαδες δρχ ειχαν τοτε). Εδω δε νομιζω να υπαρχουν πια (υδραυλικες πρεσσες φυσικα και υπαρχουν αλλα ειναι εντελως αλλο πραγμα. Οι κανονικες οπως αυτη στο βιντεακι που εβαλε πιο πανω ειναι αριστες, εχει συνεργατης μου και εχω δει πως τρυπαει σε ενα δευτερολεπτο χαλκο 20 χιλιοστα σα να ειναι βουτυρο αλλα φυσικα αυτες δεν κανουν 80 ευρω.... ουτε 800... ειναι επαγγελματικα μηχανηματα

----------


## asterixx25

Φίλε ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ, έχεις κάνει φοβερή δουλειά. Φαντάζομαι θα σου πήρε αρκετό χρόνο, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν βιάζεται και έχει αρκετό μπορεί να τα καταφέρει!

Τι πάχος λαμαρίνας χρησημοποίησες?

----------


## Gaou

> ...
> btw εχω φτιαξει απειρα πραματα και με οτι υλικο μπορεις να φανταστεις και σε υδροκοπη και σε laser, και το δευτερο δε συμφερει αφου η ποιοτητα εργασιας δεν διαφερει οπτικα (μεχρι γυαλια και πορσελανες εχω κοψει σε υδροκοπη και το αποτελεσμα ηταν αριστο)



αυτην την στιγμή τουλαχιστον η πιο συμφέρουσα κοπή σε λαμαρίνα μεχρι και αρκετα χιλιοστα ειναι το λέιζερ . αυτο το δεν συμφέρει δεν το καταλαβα και νομίζω ότι το μετρας λίγο λάθος....! αυτο το κουτι που εχει ο φίλος ειναι υποθεση περιπου 45 δευτερολέπτων σε λέιζερ με δέσμη που το πάχος της ειναι υποπολαπλασιο του πάχους της υδροκοπής. η υδροκοπή συμφέρει σε πολύ χοντρα και κεραμικά υλικα...

όσο αφορα στο αέριο το κοψιμο αυτο θα στοιχιζε σε αζωτο το πολύ 1.5 ευρώ ( τα αέρια αλλαζουν κατα βούληση και εννοειτε ότι μπορουσε να κοπει και με πιο φθηνα αέρια) . οποτε το θέμα δεν ειναι ποσο κοστίζει αλλα γιατι του ζήτησε τόσο....

αν θέλεται λαμαρίνες πάντως υπάρχει ανθρωπος στα πετράλωνα που εχει λογικές τιμες ( καλά ακριβός ειναι και αυτος αλλα όχι αυτο το χάλι.)

----------


## ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ

[QUOTE=nick1974;913831]ΠΑΡΑ πολυ ακριβα... Στην υδροκοπη για τετοια μεγεθη συνηθως δινω κανενα 30ευρω αντε 40ευρω. για 2-3 συνηθως μου κανει ιδια τιμη γιατι τα βαζει μαζι.
180 να φανταστεις εχω πληρωσει για ολοκληρο ταμπλω σε κονσολα κοτερου που ηταν απο ειδικο inox κι αυτο μαζι με το γυαλισμα που το αναλαβαν οι ιδιοι.

Το κακο ειναι πως στη Θεσσαλονικη δεν παιζουν τιμες Πειραια γιατι δεν υπαρχει ιδιος ογκος εργασιας αλλα και παλι μου φαινεται ακριβο...

Δεν ξέρω Νίκο πως πρόεκυψε αυτή η τιμή πάντως το μαγαζί φαινόταν ότι είχε πολύ δουλειά. Πήγα μάλιστα συστημένος από έναν φίλο που είχε στενή συνεργασία μαζί του. Δεν την έχω ψάξει και πολύ, δεν χρειάστηκε εξάλλου . Ίσως σε δυο τρία μαγαζιά-μηχανουργεία να πήγα και από ότι κατάλαβα δεν θέλουν και πολύ να δουλέψουν για ένα δυο κομμάτια.

----------


## ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ

> Φίλε ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ, έχεις κάνει φοβερή δουλειά. Φαντάζομαι θα σου πήρε αρκετό χρόνο, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν βιάζεται και έχει αρκετό μπορεί να τα καταφέρει!
> 
> Τι πάχος λαμαρίνας χρησημοποίησες?



  Το πάχος της λαμαρίνας είναι 1,5mm.

----------


## nick1974

> αυτην την στιγμή τουλαχιστον η πιο συμφέρουσα κοπή σε λαμαρίνα μεχρι και αρκετα χιλιοστα ειναι το λέιζερ . αυτο το δεν συμφέρει δεν το καταλαβα και νομίζω ότι το μετρας λίγο λάθος....!



Δε μπορω να ξερω τι κοστος εχει το ενα και τι το αλλο, αλλα αυτο που ξερω ειναι ποσο μου στοιχιζει εμενα σαν πελατη, και απ τη στιγμη που εχω βρει υδροκοπη που μου κανει πολυ καλυτερες τιμες απο καποιους αλλους με laser εμενα με συμφερει να φτιαχνω εκει.
Τωρα αν ο ενας δουλευει με 1000% κερδος κι ο αλλος με 500% ειναι αλλο θεμα αλλα αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει εμας ειναι η τελικη τιμη

----------


## selectronic

Η τιμή εξαρτάτε από χίλια δύο πράγματα, σε ποιο μαγαζί πήγες, πόση δουλειά έχει αυτές τις μέρες, αν "είσαι πελάτης" (πχ ο Νίκος μπορεί να είναι τακτικός πελάτης σε ένα μαγαζί οπότε να μην τον χρεώσουν ακριβά για μια δουλειά "αγγαρεία"), ακόμα και αν έχει πιει τον καφέ του ακόμα η όχι το αφεντικό...

Αν σου στρατζάρουν μία λαμαρίνα τσάμπα (η σχεδόν τσάμπα) σε ένα μηχανουργείο και μετά φτιάξεις μόνος σου τα υπόλοιπα (βαφή, τρύπες, κτλ) τότε μπορεί και να συμφέρει να το φτιάξεις εσύ το κουτί, αλλιώς αν χρειάζεται να το πας αλλού για στράντζα, αλλού για τρύπες, αλλού για ηλεκτροστατική βαφή, αλλού για μεταξοτυπία κτλ, θα σου βγει χρυσάφι το κουτί...

Η περίπτωση με τις 200 τρύπες για εξαερισμό είναι περίπλοκη υπόθεση και μανίκι για να την κάνεις μόνος σου (και πάλι μπράβο στον *ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ* για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που έκανε!), γενικά όμως να κάνεις 2-3-5 τρύπες χωρίς να στραβώσεις την λαμαρίνα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο, αν ξέρεις να βάλεις κάτι από κάτω για στήριγμα, πόντα πριν την τρύπα με σωστό σημάδεμα, έχεις καινούργια τρυπανάκια και όχι τίποτα αρχαία που δεν είναι ακονισμένα και θα βάζεις τρελή δύναμη ΜΠΑΣ και κόψει το θηρίο την 1.5mm λαμαρίνα, αν έχεις και κολωνάτο τρυπάνι ή έστω μία βάση για να βάλεις το απλό, τότε είναι εύκολο να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά, για 3-4-5mm τρύπες σε λαμαρίνα λεπτή/αλουμήνιο μιλάμε, δεν φτιάχνεις πύραυλο!

----------


## Gaou

εφτιαξα και εγώ ενα κουτί επιτέλυος που βλέπεται...! ας ειναι καλά το αφετνικό με το μαστιγιο, και φυσικά το σιενσι.

η ηλετρκοστατική ψιλοσκατα και πήγαμε στον πιο γνωστο . εγώ το ψαλιδι της μηχανής το ειχα πάει σε ανθρωπο που εκανε ηλεκτροστατικές σε επιπλα και μου το ειχε βγάλει απιστευτο. τωρα πήγαμε σε ανθρωπο που κάνει αξεσουάρ μοτοσυκλετών και η δουλεια ειναι κακή... εν πάσι περιτπώση το αλουμίνιο ειναι 6χιλ και χρησιμοποιήσα κοπτικά 4-3 και τρυπάνι 2.5

Galvo-1.jpgGalvo-2.jpgGalvo3.jpgGalvo4.jpg

ή πισω οψη εχει μπει εκει για τις αναγκες τις φωτογράφισης..

----------

mikemtb (08-12-21)

----------


## MacGyver

Ακόμα και η σίτα στο cnc? Αν υπάρχουν τα εργαλεία και όρεξη όλα γίνονται.

- Προσωπικά, τώρα που έχω πρόσβαση σε όλα τα είδη μηχανών για να κατασκευάσω οτιδήποτε και μάλιστα δωρεάν, δεν υπάρχει η όρεξη.

----------


## Gaou

βρε παιδιά ειχα διαβάσει για ενα μαγαζί στο κεντρο που πουλούσε διακοπτες απο παλια ραδιοφωνα . θυμαμαι καλά ή λάθος . αν θυμαμαι καλά μηπως ξερει κανεις να  μου πει πώς λεγεται ?

----------

